# Colnago CLX 3.0 internal brake routing dilemma!!!



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

Hello All,
I recently purchased a 2014 Colnago CLX 3.0 and have been trying to build this frame up. The problem is that the top tube internal brake cable hole (the one near the head tube) seems to be filled preventing me from feeding a cable into the hole. 

Is this normal for Colnago frames? If so how do I go about tapping the hole so that I can feed a cable into the top tube? Finally, any tips on how to feed a cable into the top tube and removing the other end out of the rear hole? 

Any help would be very much appreciated since Colnago has made this experience extremely frustrating…i.e. they forgot to include headset races, fork expander plug, seat post clamp, under bottom bracket plastic guide, and various missing bolts (water bottle/derailleur guide etc).


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Please post a picture.

Something tells me that something's up.

There's lots of tips on how to route internal cables easily. I'll give you one. Get a long piece of light and thin string or thread. Feed it into the first hole, tip the frame so that the second hole is lower and put a vacuum nozzle on the second hole. The vacuum will suck the string right through. Just make sure it's tape or something at the first hole so it doesn't just suck the whole thread through.

Where did you buy the bike? I work for a Colnago dealer and this all sounds very fishy.


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

I purchased the frame from Excelsports since they were clearing the frames out at a very attractive price. I used to have a Colnago CLX (first iteration) and loved the ride but sold it regrettably which is why I couldn't pass up on another CLX.

Additionally, I have hopefully attached a picture of the plugged brake cable hole.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Not exactly sure what I'm looking at there, but if that's an indention that's supposed to be a hole...

And is that a paint error on the edge of the hole?

Wouldn't mind seeing the whole frame, this thing screams counterfeit to me.
Have you registered your frame with Colnago yet?

If that is indeed an indention where the hole was never made, you'll have to make it yourself. A normal drill bit could destroy that though and you would need to use a bit that only cuts on the bottom plane, aka a forstner bit. You'd have to select the perfect sized forstner bit and drill out the bottom of that indention...

Which of course should never need to happen on a Colnago, let alone any bike, even an open mold one from China.

Then again, if this was my frame, I'd return it. So far your story seems completely unacceptable to me if this is not a counterfeit frame.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

being curious I checked out the Excelsport site and it's still listed

Colnago CLX 3.0 Frameset - Excel Sports

down at the bottom of the description is this



> Includes frame, fork, headset and seatpost


which you should have received. what does Excelsports have to say for themselves?


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Something is screwed up, just have patience. I swear, that's one reason I don't buy bikes with internal routing. Plus they can screw with the shifting by adding drag.


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

Well managed to drill a hole using a small drill bit…only took a few seconds since I used the indentation as a guide. I built up the bike and went on it's maiden voyage (short 7 miler to dial in the brake lever height, saddle height, stem height etc). This Colnago seems to ride the way I remember…smooth, stable and responsive.

Thanks for all the help…ended up using some neodymium magnets to fish the brake cable out of the exit hole. 

I am still waiting for the fork expander plug to arrive from Excelsports. Needless to say this was the most painful build fraught with unexpected challenges…never encountered so many missing parts, frame prep, etc with a new frame from a reputable vendor.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Frame looks good, bike looks good. Definite poor experience but hopefully soon that will be forgotten after many miles of goodness.


----------

